# Prawn shuckings



## Alans (Nov 2, 2007)

I've just peeled a pint of nice prawns the shucks of which will go into the compost bin as usual

However, it's just occurred to me that they could be used as the basis for a fish soup or something similar

Ideas please

"Waste not, want not!" 

A


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2007)

You sure can use those. Do a search on shrimp stock and you will find a million recipes.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome Alans!  They can also be frozen to make stock at a later date.


----------



## Alans (Nov 2, 2007)

*Prawns*

Thanks GB and Loprraine for two quick and encouraging replies to my maiden posting

This current batch of shells will not be going into the compost bin after all but into the freezer compartment in the fridge until I've done some searching!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2007)

I save the shells in the freezer until I have enough to make a decent batch of stock then cook them up.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 2, 2007)

I usually save shells in the freezer until i have about 2-3 lbs. of them, and then make stock.  You can even save old crab shells, and you should def. save lobster shells.  You can combine them all if you like or save them to make individual stocks.


----------



## Caine (Nov 2, 2007)

college_cook said:


> I usually save shells in the freezer until i have about 2-3 lbs. of them, and then make stock. You can even save old crab shells, and you should def. save lobster shells. You can combine them all if you like or save them to make individual stocks.


 
Don't forget the fish bones, too.


----------



## Alans (Nov 2, 2007)

*Prawns*

Thank you Andy M., College_Cook and Caine for your added input

I think I've got the message!

A


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 2, 2007)

I used the shells from a pound of shrimp to make the stock for a shrimp bisque last week... great stuff!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2007)

I had this molded appetizer one time, and one time only.  I'll never forget it.  The hostess used either shrimp, or crab stock, to which she added unflavored gelatine.  The stock was slightly sweet, but not too sweet, with a bit of sea-salt flavor.  In the gelatine mold swam evenly distributes flakes of crab.

This wonderful treat was served with a buttery cracker, like a Ritz, or Townhouse cracker.  There was also a cream-cheese dip nearby.  but the gelatine mold/dip was wonderful.  That would be a great use for the stock you make from the shrimp peels.  Or, like RPCookin said, you have the makings of a great bisque.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd go the Shrimp Bisque route!  I've got a gallon-ziplock baggie half-full of shrimp shells in my freezer.  I might just make a batch of Shrimp Bisque, as I have over a gallon of Shrimp stock already made.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 5, 2007)

When I make shrimp and okra gumbo - I always shuck the shrimp and throw the heads, legs, shells, tails into a pot and then add some COLD water ... bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer and cover - for about an hour - then turn the heat off and let steep for about another hour - then strain. I do the same thing with crawfish, if I get them whole, for crawfish etouffee. 

There's a ton of flavor in those shells (and, yes Caine - fish bones and skin, too) that can make the world of difference in a recipe that calls for "... add 4 cups water" - the difference between - eh, it's good and WOW! That's Good! with no other changes.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

That's exactly what I use in my seafood gumbo, Michael, ever since a Cajun told me that's what he used in his award winning gumbo.  I have several bags of shrimps shells waiting in the freezer right now.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 5, 2007)

As a Chef in a country club u bet I saved all of my shells shrimp, lobster, I even had my fish monger save me fish heads carcasses and any thing else he thought I could use and I had award winning chowder on every Friday my membership love my friday chowder
and I would be out by 8 pm , now I am hard pressed to find Clam juice and I live in a large city


----------



## auntdot (Nov 6, 2007)

We save the shells and wait until we have lobsters. Then use the shells of those beasties with the saved shrimp shells to make a bisque.

If there is anything better than a lobster bisque, I have


----------



## Bilby (Nov 6, 2007)

auntdot said:


> If there is anything better than a lobster bisque, I have


Yabbie bisque is pretty special!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Pre-Katrina there was a Veitnamese Family that ran a fish market on the coast. One of the things they sold was boat run shrimp.. head on. Since many customers didn't want head on shrimp they would always have plenty of headless shrimp! One day I ask..what are you doing with the heads?? They replied, they use some, sell a few, and throw most of them away. So when I needed them, I would call ahead and they would have the iced-down heads waiting for me. One time I bought 30lbs which proved a little much. So most times it was 10-15lbs. Along with a few fresh blue crabs, they made very rich stock for all sorts of goodies.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 6, 2007)

Dave, I hear ya there.  My old chef up in Michigan actually orders in about 20 - 30 # of lobster heads once a year, makes lobster stock, then freezes it for use throughout the year.

I've always cooked with stock.  I only use water in my cooking to cook pasta, plain white rice (rarely cook that anymore), to poach chicken for soup (I will usually use that liquid, fortified with homemade stock for the soup itself), and to make stock with.

Uncle Bob, I hear ya about the shrimp heads.  There's an Asian grocery store that I shop at, and it's the only place in town to get head-on shrimp, as well as live blue crabs, and even live crawfish.

Bilby, could you enlighten us Yanks on what "yabbie bisque" is?


----------



## Alans (Nov 6, 2007)

So Dave Hutchins' Friday membership loves his Friday Chowder? 
I'd love to know what goes into it and I'm glad that AllenOK has asked Bilby to enlighten some Yanks on what "Yabbie bisque" is because this Limey is wondering, too.
Meanwhile, I'm just so thankful that I bought the pint of prawns that started off this very interesting and informative thread!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok.  You lucky guys and gals that live in coastal areas know some thngs I don't know, from lack of exposure.  Just what is the difference between a bisque and a chowder?  I've had both and they seemed very similar to me.  Is it just that a chowder is chunkier?  Or maybe, the meals I had were misnamed and there is a real difference in the two.  Please share the info.

Though I live in the heart of the Great Lakes, very few people around these parts eat crawfish, though we have edible species in Lakes Superior and, Huron, and Michigan, which should be free from biological contaminants, especially the Lake Superior ones.  Seafood is enormously expensive and so limits how much we can purchase.  The fresh-water speceis are usually battered and deep fried (a darned shame if you ask me).  Of course that's not how it is in my house, but as I'm the only one that really loves fish, I don't get to play with it as much as I'd like.  But my eldest daughter is comming around, especially after the swordfish and ahi-tuna we grilled last summer.  I live in a culinarily bland part of the world.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Ok. You lucky guys and gals that live in coastal areas know some thngs I don't know, from lack of exposure. Just what is the difference between a bisque and a chowder? I've had both and they seemed very similar to me. Is it just that a chowder is chunkier? Or maybe, the meals I had were misnamed and there is a real difference in the two. Please share the info.


 
Painting with a very broad brush GW. Chowder usually includes potatoes.
Bisque does not. Both seem to be Cream/milk based. Then again there are bisque versions in the South that do not include milk or cream, and there are probably other regional versions and definitions. It is an interesting question. Maybe start a new thread, and pose the question to see what others have to say!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2007)

Goodweed - basically ... a bisque is a pureed seafood soup, a chowder has chunks and lumps. Take exactly the same recipe ... if you puree it - it's a bisque, leave it chunky and it's a chowder.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok.Heres a question can you roast the shells in the oven a bit somewhat like beef bones to pull out more flavor before making stock?. As I always find I dont have enough shells to make a decent stock.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmm--good question jpmcgrew!  Never tried it but I wonder if it might not have a funny smell.  If you do experiment or someone has already tried it let us know.  I rarely have enough shells, too, and it takes me months to save them up.  So if that works I'm ready to try it.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 7, 2007)

*Yabbie*



AllenOK said:


> Bilby, could you enlighten us Yanks on what "yabbie bisque" is?


Yabbie Picture

It has a sweeter taste than crayfish (which is the Australian Rock Lobster), and is substantially smaller. Crayfish can (depending on the cook) come out a bit dry or tasteless. Less likely to happen with yabbies, although not impossible, as they are cooked quicker, more like a prawn in that respect. Usually they are served whole and unshelled, either in a sauce with rice or part of a salad. In pasta they are more normally completely shelled. Possibly because they are farmed, they are processed quicker and seem to not gain that water logged taste that crayfish also suffer from. A main course featuring unshelled yabbies would probably include no less than a dozen. Because of their small stature, you seldom bother taking out the meat from the claws, like you would from a lobster or crab.

The sweetness of the yabbie gives a bisque a lovely delicate flavour. I have ever only had it in better class restaurants - well for Perth, which specialises in laid-back!

Oh and if you go to File 4 of the above link, you will see a picture of a bilby and her young.


----------



## Alans (Nov 8, 2007)

Extract from today's DAILY EXPRESS:-

WE'RE ALL SHELL-SHOCKED.
Lobsters and even prawns feel pain, the scientists are telling us.
So does this mean that anyone who eats them is guilty of shellfishness?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

Alans said:


> Extract from today's DAILY EXPRESS:-
> 
> WE'RE ALL SHELL-SHOCKED.
> Lobsters and even prawns feel pain, the scientists are telling us.
> So does this mean that anyone who eats them is guilty of shellfishness?


Haha!! Very droll!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you Bilby!  I always like learn what folks in other parts of the world call their food.  Especially when I work with recipes from that part of the world.

jcmpgrew, I am leary about roasting the shells, as the high points and edges would probably burn.  However, I love to saute the shells of shrimp before I add the water to make the stock.  This also keeps the shells from floating up out of the liquid while it simmers.


----------



## GB (Nov 8, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> I love to saute the shells of shrimp before I add the water to make the stock.  This also keeps the shells from floating up out of the liquid while it simmers.


This has me very curious. What about sauteing them keeps them from floating?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> Thank you Bilby! I always like learn what folks in other parts of the world call their food. Especially when I work with recipes from that part of the world.
> 
> jcmpgrew, I am leary about roasting the shells, as the high points and edges would probably burn. However, I love to saute the shells of shrimp before I add the water to make the stock. This also keeps the shells from floating up out of the liquid while it simmers.


Probably really stink up the house as well.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Probably really stink up the house as well.


In my experience, frying prawn brains is not an overly pleasant smell that tends to linger.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Bilby said:


> In my experience, frying prawn brains is not an overly pleasant smell that tends to linger.


How do you get the brains out of a prawn?Do they actually have a brain.You cant be serious or are you?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

The heads and all they contain, so call that what you will.  Mustard? Brains works for me!  As to whether a prawn technically has a brain or just a pot of nerve endings, can't say I have ever considered the issue!

Or do you discard the heads when you are doing your stock? All the recipes I have seen use the heads as well as the shells.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Bilby said:


> The heads and all they contain, so call that what you will. Mustard? Brains works for me! As to whether a prawn technically has a brain or just a pot of nerve endings, can't say I have ever considered the issue!
> 
> Or do you discard the heads when you are doing your stock? All the recipes I have seen use the heads as well as the shells.


Yes I would use the heads for sure.I wasn't trying to jerk your chain I was just having a bit of fun with you.To take the joke further you must need  teeny tiny tweezers to get the brains outLiving on different continents our language isn't alway the same. No cut down intended.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Yes I would use the heads for sure.I wasn't trying to jerk your chain I was just having a bit of fun with you.To take the joke further you must need teeny tiny tweezers to get the brains outLiving on different continents our language isn't alway the same. No cut down intended.


Didn't take it any other way!  Just wasn't too sure whether I did things differently to the rest of the participants of the thread.  I certainly find a lot of threads on this site mean different things to me while several I have no idea what anyone is even talking about!  
Tiny tweezers indeed!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Bilby,I adore a good Aussie movie one of my favorites is Welcome to Woop Woop.Theres another called Stricktly(sp) Ball Room  and of course Prissilla(sp?) Queen of the Dessert.Any more recommendations.Woop Woop was almost impossible to get here got it on VCR but cant find it on DVD


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Hey Bilby,I adore a good Aussie movie one of my favorites is Welcome to Woop Woop.Theres another called Stricktly(sp) Ball Room and of course Prissilla(sp?) Queen of the Dessert.Any more recommendations.Woop Woop was almost impossible to get here got it on VCR but cant find it on DVD


I have heard of Woop Woop but not seen it.  Strictly Ballroom was good but Baz Luhrmann has gone a long way since!  Personally couldn't stand Priscilla.
Malcolm (with Colin Friels as Malcolm) was a movie in the 80's which was very funny at the time but not sure if it has stood up to the times. Last Train to Fremantle is meant to be very good but I haven't seen it.  As well there is the Crocodile Dundee movies (but only the first one was any good), The Castle, The Dish, Muriel's Wedding, Wolf Creek, Crackerjack, The Extra.  Rogue is just out at the moment with Michael Vartan from Alias.

Most of the movies we get here are American. We don't have a huge film industry, for that matter we don't do a lot of (acting) tv either! In truth, I'm probably not the best person to ask as I only go to the movies once or twice a year.  Rom might be of more use.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Bilby said:


> I have heard of Woop Woop but not seen it. Strictly Ballroom was good but Baz Luhrmann has gone a long way since! Personally couldn't stand Priscilla.
> Malcolm (with Colin Friels as Malcolm) was a movie in the 80's which was very funny at the time but not sure if it has stood up to the times. Last Train to Fremantle is meant to be very good but I haven't seen it. As well there is the Crocodile Dundee movies (but only the first one was any good), The Castle, The Dish, Muriel's Wedding, Wolf Creek, Crackerjack, The Extra. Rogue is just out at the moment with Michael Vartan from Alias.
> 
> Most of the movies we get here are American. We don't have a huge film industry, for that matter we don't do a lot of (acting) tv either! In truth, I'm probably not the best person to ask as I only go to the movies once or twice a year. Rom might be of more use.


Americans loved Priscilla,you gota see Ball Room is really great.I liked Muriels Wedding in fact Tony Collette is becomng very popular in the States like In her Shoes and Little Miss Sunshine  shes done more just cant think of them right now.I love Terrance Stamp.Is he an Aussie?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Americans loved Priscilla,you gota see Ball Room is really great.I liked Muriels Wedding in fact Tony Collette is becomng very popular in the States like In her Shoes and Little Miss Sunshine shes done more just cant think of them right now.I love Terrance Stamp.Is he an Aussie?


Nah, Terrance Stamp is English originally but I think now lives in the US. He was well known for spaghetti westerns.

Paul Mecurio from Ballroom, is one of our judges on Dancing with the Stars. Sonia Kruger, the hostess of Dancing, was also in Ballroom.

If you have seen Chuck and Larry Get Married (or similar), you might want to check out Strange Bedfellows. There was a big hooha that Bedfellows got ripped off.

Oh, Japanese Story won quite a few awards and had Toni Collette in too.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 12, 2007)

GB said:


> This has me very curious. What about sauteing them keeps them from floating?



I don't have a proven answer, but can offer a good theory.  I was taught that when you make stock, you always start with cold water, to coagulate the proteins, unless you roast or caramelize the bones/whatever first.  I used to always start with raw shells/heads for shrimp stock, celery, carrots, onions, parsley stems, etc., along with the cold water.  The proteins in the shells, as well as the "juices" on the shell, will coagulate as the water heats up.  These proteins float upwards as a foam.  I think that the "foam" causes the shells to float.  I used to weigh the shells down with a plate to keep them submerged.

One of the cooks I work with always sautes his shrimp shells/heads when he makes shrimp stock.  I started doing that as well, as I liked the flavor that caramelized all that stuff imparts on the stock.  It wasn't until I cooked shrimp stock by sauteing the shells first that I noticed the shells didn't float after it came to a boil.


----------



## GB (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks Allen.


----------

